# I love guitar music...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Akkerman, Beck, Bonamassa, Satriani, and many more...

Add to the list please....


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Steve Vai, Julian Bream, Paco Peña, Jimmy Page, David Gilmour, Knopfler, Hendrix - the list goes on


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Joanne Shaw Taylor


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Robert Johnson


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

John-H said:


> Robert Johnson


 8) Yes indeed


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Eric Johnson.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Lonnie Johnson ....


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It seems the sons of John were a good lot :lol:


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Ritchie Blackmore, Eric Clapton.... 

Regards
Ross


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Zakk Wylde is pretty handy ....






... as is Nicki Parrott on bass.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TJS said:


> Zakk Wylde is pretty handy ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he's fast but I got bored after a bit, seemed to lack any memorable parts to his solo and found myself concentrating more on the bass player as it went on


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Gary Moore-Parisienne Walkways. (Epic)

Rodrigo y Gabriela (duo)


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Ritchie Kotzen
John 5
Steve Vai
Chis Poland
Michael Angelo Batio
Yngwie J. Malmsteen
Tony Fredianelli
Tony McAlpine
Cacophony
Marty Friedman
Animals as Leaders
Gus G
James Murphy
Jason Becker
Jeff Loomis
Karl Sanders
Ne Obliviscaris

That should do you for now...


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

And to mix it up... Jeff Loomis covering Jason Beckers Perpetual Burn note for note in one take!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Nigel Tufnel...........

He's the best,his amps go to 11 :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Brian May
Eric Clapton
Bobby Harrison
Hank Marvin
Edo Scordo

My al time favorite though Mark Knopfler


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

One of my favourite Jeff Beck shows:






Plus the bass guitarist, Tal Wilkenfeld, is amazing as well.

Talent at its best.

Moley


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

moley said:


> One of my favourite Jeff Beck shows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How fabulous was that?! :lol:

Thanks for sharing. Jeff Beck lives 5 minutes from me and plays regularly in the Six Bells at Chiddingly, East Sussex. We should organise a cruise.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Wow that would be amazing to see Jeff Beck in such an intimate setting. I guess they don't announce when he's playing.

I don't have a TT anymore, but if you want to follow a Pug 207CC with the top down, that's fine :lol:

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## CookieTT (Feb 24, 2012)

.......all of the above...and

Carlos Santana
Jeff Buckley (God rest his soul)

[smiley=gossip.gif] CookieTT


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Santana
Neil Young
(Earlier Hawkwind)

But the Beck video was ace. 
The lass's playing at 12 mins in is a treat.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Not to forget Peter Green


----------



## StratMan (Nov 23, 2015)

pas_55 said:


> Not to forget Peter Green


class.

I thought I'd pipe up with Stevie Ray Vaughan.
Been listening to a young chap called Kenny Wayne Shepperd -totally hear SRV and Hendrix in his playing.


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Frank Zappa ( the musicians musician) , John Petrucci (Dream Theater), Walter Trout, Rory Gallagher, Leslie West, Peter Green, Pete Townsend, Joe Bonamassa.....The list can go on and on.


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

on strat or lowden - the maestro - richard thompson


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

DAVID GILMOUR

 

Not his new album though.. :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nilesong said:


> DAVID GILMOUR
> 
> 
> 
> Not his new album though.. :?


Its not great is it. Dave Gilmour live at Gdansk is good.

But Joe Bonamassa with Beth Hart is getting a lot of play on my music server right now.


----------

